# Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute



## rheinjaeger (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab in Katalogen gesehen, dass es solche Klemmbestigungen für die Schnur an der Stipprute gibt, taugen die was? Bei meiner Stippe ist vorne ein Silikonschlauch draufgeschoben, daran ist ein Karabinerwirbel geknotet und da wird die Schnur eingehängt. Das hat den Nachteil dass man die Schnurlänge nicht verändern kann. Geht das bei der Klemmbefestigung vielleicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*

Meinst du Stonfo`s:

http://www.hood.de/img/full/1309/13094843.jpg

Wenn ja. Da kann man die Schnurlänge nicht variieren. 
Is ja nur ein Einhänger.



#h#h


----------



## Borg (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*

Also wenn Du Stonfo's meinst, finde ich die sehr praktisch bei Lang-Lang Ruten. Klar, die Schnurlänge kannste damit nicht variieren, aber für schnelles Montagenwechsel sind die recht gut und unkompliziert. An meiner Whip auf jeden Fall Pflicht.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*

*800 *:vik:


Wenn du die Länge variieren willst kauf dir doch `ne Bolo.#6


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## rheinjaeger (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*



Borg schrieb:


> Also wenn Du Stonfo's meinst, finde ich die sehr praktisch bei Lang-Lang Ruten. Klar, die Schnurlänge kannste damit nicht variieren, aber für schnelles Montagenwechsel sind die recht gut und unkompliziert. An meiner Whip auf jeden Fall Pflicht.
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


 
Hallo,

gibts denn nicht noch ne andere Befestigungsmöglichkeit um die Schnurlänge zu verändern? Zur Not was selbstgebasteltes?


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*

Um die Schnurlänge zu verändern brauchst Du ja irgendeinen Mechanismus, der überzählige Längen aufnimmt. 
Gemeinhin Rolle genannt. 
Für eine unberingte Stippe fertigt man sich eigentlich unterschiedlich lange Montagen die man auf Wickelbrettchen lagert. Der Montagenwechsel geht recht schnell und wird ja auch nicht alle 5 Minuten gemacht.


----------



## rheinjaeger (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Um die Schnurlänge zu verändern brauchst Du ja irgendeinen Mechanismus, der überzählige Längen aufnimmt.
> Gemeinhin Rolle genannt.
> Für eine unberingte Stippe fertigt man sich eigentlich unterschiedlich lange Montagen die man auf Wickelbrettchen lagert. Der Montagenwechsel geht recht schnell und wird ja auch nicht alle 5 Minuten gemacht.


 
So 1-2m Schnur könnte ich noch auf einem Papierwickel anbringen und an die Rute kletten, deswegen will ich noch keine Rolle mit rumtragen. Ich dachte es hätte vielleicht schon mal Jemand was ausgedacht deswegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*

Ich sah vor vielen Jahren (war noch DDR) mal einen Opa beim Stippen.
Der hatte an seiner Rutenspitze die Schnur mit einem Silikonschlau fixiert (die Schnur lief dadurch) , dahinter hatte er in weit auseinanderliegenden Wicklungen noch ein zwei Meter Schnur um die Rute gelegt welche etwa am unteren Ende des zweiten Teils mit einem richtig strammen Gummi befestigt war.

Damit konnte er seine Hauptschnur verlängern. Er schob den Silikonschlauch auf die Hauptschnur, zog sich etwas Schnur von den Wicklungen ab, dann Schlauch wieder drauf und weiter gings.

Die Episode geriet im Laufe der Jahre in Vergessenheit. Wo ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke fällt mir alles wieder ein.

Sogar an meine alte Stippe(sie mag in frieden ruhen|supergri) und die paar Plötzen, die als junger Bengel fing erinnere ich mich wieder.
Dafür Danke.|kopfkrat

Genug OT.


Evtl. hilft das ein wenig. :m



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Borg (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*



rheinjaeger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibts denn nicht noch ne andere Befestigungsmöglichkeit um die Schnurlänge zu verändern? Zur Not was selbstgebasteltes?



Keine mir bekannte, die auch Sinn macht. Alle Stipper die ich kenne (..und was ich so in speziellen Stipperforen lese), machen es so, wie Ralle bereits geschrieben hat. Man hat für jede Tiefe, Strömungsvehältnisse und anderen Umstände eine entsprechende Komplettmontage in der Kiepe auf einem Wickelbrettchen, die dann bei Bedarf eingehängt wird. Mir ist halt auch noch nicht ganz klar, wozu Du die Schnurreserve benötigst? Bei einer Pole haste im Regelfall ja nen Gummi drin, der bei einem Biss die harten Schläge abfedert und sich entsprechend dehnt und bei ner Whip (z. b. Telestippe) ist es beim Lang-Lang-fischen relativ sinnfrei, wenn die Hauptschnur länger als die Rute ist.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Dunraven (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*

Es gab da schon was. Früher hatten manche so ein Röhrchen auf der Stippe mit 2 "Ösen/Haken" (wie man es nennen will) die es ermöglichten darauf Schnur aufzuwickeln. Auf der Montage war ein Silikonschlauch und wenn man dann fischen wollte hat man die Schlaufe der Montage in die eine Öse gehängt, dann soviel Schnur aufgewickelt bis es passte. Der Silikonschlauch wurde dann über die Spitze gezogen. 

Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren auch mal sowas, und in irgendwelchen Videos habe ich etwas moderneres nach dem selben Prinzip auch schon gesehen. Aber bedenke, dieses Röhrchen macht die Spitze an der Stelle wo es ist ja auch steifer, und ich habe sowas ewig nicht mehr gesehen. Da ist die Methode von Professor Tinca vermutlich besser als so ein Rörchen. 

Aber die modernen Systeme und Gummizüge haben das wohl überflüssig gemacht. Wie gesagt ich habe es ewig nicht mehr gesehen (Kann sein das es damals das Video "So fängt man mit der Stipprute" von Blinker war wo ich es gesehen habe. Das ist aber schon 12Jahre oder länger her).


----------



## Hümpfi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*

Ich halte das mit Schnurreserven unsoweiter für era unpraktisch und hinderlich beim Fischen. Zieh doch in deine Whip einfach einen Dünnen Gummizug ein etwa 0,8-1mm Stark. So hast du eig. genug Reserven. In Kombination mit gekonnter Drillkunst sollte es dann auch kein Proplem sein mal einen Satzkarpfen zu halten und Sicher zu Landen.

mfg


----------



## Tricast (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*



rheinjaeger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab in Katalogen gesehen, dass es solche Klemmbestigungen für die Schnur an der Stipprute gibt, taugen die was? Bei meiner Stippe ist vorne ein Silikonschlauch draufgeschoben, daran ist ein Karabinerwirbel geknotet und da wird die Schnur eingehängt. Das hat den Nachteil dass man die Schnurlänge nicht verändern kann. Geht das bei der Klemmbefestigung vielleicht?


 

Mich würde mal interessieren warum Du die Schnurlänge verändern willst, das ist bis jetzt überhaupt nicht klar. Und dann könnte man Dir auch einen Rat geben.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## rheinjaeger (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*



Borg schrieb:


> Keine mir bekannte, die auch Sinn macht. Alle Stipper die ich kenne (..und was ich so in speziellen Stipperforen lese), machen es so, wie Ralle bereits geschrieben hat. Man hat für jede Tiefe, Strömungsvehältnisse und anderen Umstände eine entsprechende Komplettmontage in der Kiepe auf einem Wickelbrettchen, die dann bei Bedarf eingehängt wird. Mir ist halt auch noch nicht ganz klar, wozu Du die Schnurreserve benötigst? Bei einer Pole haste im Regelfall ja nen Gummi drin, der bei einem Biss die harten Schläge abfedert und sich entsprechend dehnt und bei ner Whip (z. b. Telestippe) ist es beim Lang-Lang-fischen relativ sinnfrei, wenn die Hauptschnur länger als die Rute ist.
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


 
Mir gehts nicht um den Drill. Ich bin kein Hardcore-Stipper, die Stippe ist nur Zugabe und ich hab so 2-3 Montagen dabei, wenn ich sowieso am Wasser bin. Für mehr hab ich gar keine Pplatz im Angelkoffer. Je nach Wassertiefe, Uferhöhe und Strömung würde ein "richtiger" Stipper eine seiner 200 Montagen verwenden die er dabei hat. Ich hab aber höchstens 3 dabei. Mir würde es schon reichen wenn ich die Schnurlänge halbwegs anpassen könnte.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*

Evtl. die Stippe mit leichtesten Einstegringen versehen
und mit Iso-Band kleinste Rolle montieren.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Evtl. die Stippe mit leichtesten Einstegringen versehen
> und mit Iso-Band kleinste Rolle montieren.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:




So`n Bolo-Rollenhalter wiegt doch nix.

Dann kann er gleich `ne Bolo draus machen.:m



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Tricast (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*



rheinjaeger schrieb:


> Mir gehts nicht um den Drill. Ich bin kein Hardcore-Stipper, die Stippe ist nur Zugabe und ich hab so 2-3 Montagen dabei, wenn ich sowieso am Wasser bin. Für mehr hab ich gar keine Pplatz im Angelkoffer. Je nach Wassertiefe, Uferhöhe und Strömung würde ein "richtiger" Stipper eine seiner 200 Montagen verwenden die er dabei hat. Ich hab aber höchstens 3 dabei. Mir würde es schon reichen wenn ich die Schnurlänge halbwegs anpassen könnte.


 
Verstehe ich nicht, wenn ich davon ausgehe dass Du eine Telestippe hast. Bei der Telestippe ist die Schnur immer gleichlang, nämlich so lang wie die Rute. Nur bei den Kopfstöcken (das sind die Stippen die auf- und abgesteckt werden) sind die Montagen unterschiedlich lang. 

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Borg (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*



rheinjaeger schrieb:


> Mir gehts nicht um den Drill. Ich bin kein Hardcore-Stipper, die Stippe ist nur Zugabe und ich hab so 2-3 Montagen dabei, wenn ich sowieso am Wasser bin. Für mehr hab ich gar keine Pplatz im Angelkoffer. Je nach Wassertiefe, Uferhöhe und Strömung würde ein "richtiger" Stipper eine seiner 200 Montagen verwenden die er dabei hat. Ich hab aber höchstens 3 dabei. Mir würde es schon reichen wenn ich die Schnurlänge halbwegs anpassen könnte.



Dem entnehme ich, dass Du eine Telestippe hast. Da bringt verkürzt fischen gar nichts und mit einer Hauptschnur zu fischen, die länger ist als die Rute, bringt auch nichts ausser akrobatische Verrenkungen bei der Landung des Fisches. Wie lang iss die Stippe denn? Die gehen ja im Regelfall bei 5 m los und mit 5 m Schnur dran haste eigentlich den Uferbereich problemlos von der möglichen Tiefe abgedeckt. Ich persönlich kenne kein Gewässer, was nach 5 m auch schon 5 m tief ist. Wenn die Rute länger ist, ist natürlich eine entsprechend grösserer Tiefenbereich abgedeckt. Sorry, ich verstehe leider immer noch nicht, was Du mit einer Schnurreserve möchtest #c. Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## rheinjaeger (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*



Borg schrieb:


> Dem entnehme ich, dass Du eine Telestippe hast. Da bringt verkürzt fischen gar nichts und mit einer Hauptschnur zu fischen, die länger ist als die Rute, bringt auch nichts ausser akrobatische Verrenkungen bei der Landung des Fisches. Wie lang iss die Stippe denn? Die gehen ja im Regelfall bei 5 m los und mit 5 m Schnur dran haste eigentlich den Uferbereich problemlos von der möglichen Tiefe abgedeckt. Ich persönlich kenne kein Gewässer, was nach 5 m auch schon 5 m tief ist. Wenn die Rute länger ist, ist natürlich eine entsprechend grösserer Tiefenbereich abgedeckt. Sorry, ich verstehe leider immer noch nicht, was Du mit einer Schnurreserve möchtest #c. Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge.
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


 

Ich will auch mal in flachen Bereichen die Schnur verkürzen, halbwegs waageracht hält sich die Rute einfach besser.
Die jetzige Rute hat 5m, eine mit 7m kommt noch dazu.


----------



## Borg (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*



rheinjaeger schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal in flachen Bereichen die Schnur verkürzen, halbwegs waageracht hält sich die Rute einfach besser.
> Die jetzige Rute hat 5m, eine mit 7m kommt noch dazu.



OK, jetzt hab ich es verstanden :g. Wie Du ein bisschen Schnurreserve auf die Rute kriegst, wurde ja hier bereits mit einigen Beispielen gesagt (z. B. die Methode auf champions-team.de). Andere Befestigungen kenne ich persönlich jetzt auch nicht, da ich halt auch niemals so fischen würde....aber da ist ja jeder anders. Mir stellt sich halt die Frage, wie Du bei einer Telestippe, wenn Du mit einer kürzeren Schnur fischst, als die Rute lang ist, den Fisch vernünftig landen willst?....wobei 10-20 cm jetzt nicht das allzu grosse Problem sind, da sich die Rute mit nem Fisch dran ja auch noch was runterbiegt und mit nem langen Kescher gehts dann auch. Gut, ist jetzt hier aber nicht das Thema .

Schau doch mal bei nem speziellen Stipperforum vorbei. Da ist vielleicht noch jemand, der Dir Alternativen zu den hier genannten nennen kann.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*

Das Landen stell ich mir gar nicht so schwer vor.
Einfach die letzten ein , zwei Teile einfahren und Rute hoch , Fisch ranziehen, keschern.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Borg (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Landen stell ich mir gar nicht so schwer vor.
> Einfach die letzten ein , zwei Teile einfahren und Rute hoch , Fisch ranziehen, keschern.
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmh, nach meiner bisherigen persönlichen Erfahrung ist das aber eher suboptimal. Vor allen Dingen wenn mal was Grösseres dran ist.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*

Naja, mein Ding wär das auch nicht.

Ich bin überzeugter Bolo Angler.


#h#h


----------



## Borg (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klemmbefstigung für Schnur bei der Stipprute*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Naja, mein Ding wär das auch nicht.
> 
> Ich bin überzeugter Bolo Angler.
> 
> ...



Jo, für das was der rheinjaeger vorhat, wäre das auch meine Wahl. Damit kannste eigentlich alle gängigen Tiefenbereiche abdecken. Wobei ich mit meinen Telestippen und Kopfruten bis 14,5 m Entfernung auch alles abgedeckt habe....und das ist im Regelfall völlig ausreichend. Für alles was darüber geht, nehm ich dann die Bolo oder Matche.

Gruß,
Borg


----------

